# So I had 75 or 80 trick or treaters...



## Steve Filpansick (Sep 19, 2007)

And NINE of them left in tears! 

Unfortunately, I forgot to charge the battery on my video camera!

I'm gonna try to get some video of the display tonight... you just won't get to see little kids running and screaming in fear.


----------

